
Show HN: Swish – A window manager for trackpad power users - chrenn
https://highlyopinionated.co/swish/
======
chrenn
Hey HN!

I finally launched a proper website for Swish. This app has been my solo
venture for close to a year now. I've been doing everything myself, from
coding and designing to filming and even producing the basketball inspired
beat for the trailer. Making this has been has been fun, but also a constant
struggle with weird macOS bugs and undocumented APIs.

Window managers are always a hot topic on HN, so I'm looking forward to any
feedback and discussion!

